# New Roach Hotel Wire Mesh Help



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

I want to move my roaches to a bigger setup. I have the new container for them but where can I buy the wire mesh from cheaply as I only need a small piece to glue into the top after cutting out a hole?


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> I want to move my roaches to a bigger setup. I have the new container for them but where can I buy the wire mesh from cheaply as I only need a small piece to glue into the top after cutting out a hole?


I got mine from B&Q any you don't use might prove handy later on down the line :2thumb: don't think it cost too much either.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> I got mine from B&Q any you don't use might prove handy later on down the line :2thumb: don't think it cost too much either.


Hello you. :devil: How big is the piece you get approx?


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Hello you. :devil: How big is the piece you get approx?


You missed me :flrt:

I think it was 0.9m :2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> You missed me :flrt:
> 
> I think it was 0.9m :2thumb:


Lol. Any idea of how much?

What's the best way to cut a hole in the top of the tub?


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Lol. Any idea of how much?
> 
> What's the best way to cut a hole in the top of the tub?


I think it was like... £5? 

I would use a stanley knife


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> I think it was like... £5?
> 
> I would use a stanley knife


Oh that's okay. I might pass that job to hubby. Not sure I can be trusted with a sharp knife. :lol2:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Oh that's okay. I might pass that job to hubby. Not sure I can be trusted with a sharp knife. :lol2:


Definitely wouldn't trust you with it :whistling2: we know what happened with the drawer :whip:


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

This dude sells various different sizes and gauges...

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> Definitely wouldn't trust you with it :whistling2: we know what happened with the drawer :whip:


Yes lol. :bash:



MarcusF said:


> This dude sells various different sizes and gauges...
> 
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


Thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

if the hole is to be smaller than A4 size then get some car bodywork mesh from halfords etc. Just use hot glue gun to bond it to the lid and youre done. If bigger than A4 just cut several holes and lay more peices down.


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

i use a soldering iron to cut the hole, and just use insect netting from ebay to cover the hole. my roaches have never bitten through it so its all good


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

jonnyboy86 said:


> i use a soldering iron to cut the hole, and just use insect netting from ebay to cover the hole. my roaches have never bitten through it so its all good


I do this too, got to be the best way


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

just buy this you get hell of alot for the price 

GREY FIBREGLASS INSECT MESH FOR FLY SCREENS 1.2M WIDE | eBay


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

we use the car body filler mesh available at halfords price is 1.99


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

FireDragon said:


> we use the car body filler mesh available at halfords price is 1.99


Thanks for your help everyone. I bought this in the end. :2thumb:


----------

